# Three Ambrosia Maple Pot Calls From My Dyed Wood



## James (Jan 13, 2014)

Pot calls all stabilized and custom dyed. A red/pink, purple, and a green Ambrosia Maple

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Big Brad Va (Jan 13, 2014)

Very cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 13, 2014)

Nice trio! I love that purple!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## windyridgebowman (Jan 13, 2014)

The red dye makes the ambrosia maple look like fbe.I had a call made of fbe dyed gold that is awesome. I like the green too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RW Mackey (Jan 13, 2014)

You did a good job on the colors, really nice.

Roy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## windyridgebowman (Jan 15, 2014)

James , here are some pic's of the fbe I was talking about dying. I skinned the sides, as It was sealed. the figure is on one side and the color the other. 15% moisture, so not near dry enough. The pieces are 5 x 11 x 3, and 4 x 12 x 3.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James (Jan 16, 2014)

windyridgebowman said:


> James , here are some pic's of the fbe I was talking about dying. I skinned the sides, as It was sealed. the figure is on one side and the color the other. 15% moisture, so not near dry enough. The pieces are 5 x 11 x 3, and 4 x 12 x 3. View attachment 39771View attachment 39772View attachment 39773View attachment 39774View attachment 39775View attachment 39777


Wow those are awesome pieces right there. Wish they were 7% or less because we could have them stabilizing right now. Not sure which side I like better the flame or the figure. Those really do resemble the red/pink ambrosia I stabilize.


----------



## James (Jan 16, 2014)

I need to check MC on the fbe I got from you earlier Chuck. It was 11 the last time I checked it.


----------

